# whiteline stb



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

will a whiteline strut tower bar work for my b14 ..they only make em for the n14..u know the pulsar.and the u13 bluebird..engine bays are the same i dont know why it wouldnt...neways whiteline is off the rack and i want one...


tank


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey whats up, they do make one for the n15. http://www.whiteline.com.au/swaybars.htm


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

hey i looked it up for you, the part number for the front swaybar set is bnf22 and they are $112 and the rear set is bnr21 and they are $90. These are out of australia and i didnt look up shipping costs.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

i forgot to give you the website they are sold at. http://www.autospeed.com/


----------



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

im sorry im not sure u got my ?...will it work on my 200sx 98..thanks man


----------



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

b14 suspension stuff should work with n15 suspension


----------



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

god damn ur on some good shit read what i posted before...STRUT TOWER BAR..ie stb not sway bars


----------



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

i need someplace here in the states that sells the strut tower bar


----------



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

ok thanks for the help guys...sheesh i found out the info...whiteline owns jooo


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

slamedf150 said:


> *god damn ur on some good shit read what i posted before...STRUT TOWER BAR..ie stb not sway bars *


Well, I have the information you need, but since you choose to be so rude, figure it out for yourself.

Ok, I'll give you a hint at least. It's been covered before.


----------



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

neways....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

y do you want whitelines? NE1 got pix? man, I got BOMZ F&R for my 97 and it fit perfectly and They're pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

I carry the whiteline products and have them at lowest prices around, I also stock products in the US.

Thanks
[email protected]
610-614-0903


----------



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

whiteline owns


----------



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

ILP Performance said:


> *I carry the whiteline products and have them at lowest prices around, I also stock products in the US.
> 
> 
> how cheap can u get em...pm me the answer...*


----------

